# Touring Ireland



## Jennifer

Just to post, that I am now on my 10 day of touring the emereld isle, and on my fifth site. To date I am thoroughly enjoying the experience. The people are so very friendly, the roads are good, and drivers are very patient and considerate, very few wishing to exceed the speed limits (must be the four points on the licence deterrant). Travelled thus far, through Wexford, Waterford,Tipperary, Cork, Kerry,Limerick, Galway, Mayo, Sligo, Leitrim and presently in Fermanagh. Four out of the five sites have been excellant, and only two more to go before returning to the UK on the 2nd May. I will be posting a blog, once I get home, hopefully, this time with photos. Anyone wishing any info, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Gretchibald

Hello, I live in Co Antrim, if you're planning to visit this part and need advice on places to overnight, sites, aires or wildcamping .


----------



## grumpyman

Did 7 days in March finishing up in Dublin could not agree with your comments more.


----------



## Jennifer

Grechibald, thank you for the offer of help, but I am one of those boring motorhomers that does not wild camp, and, being a solo traveller, I do like the security of sites. Tomorrow, am moving on up to Ballymoney, which is past Co.Antrim, to visit the Giants Causeway, staying at an AS CC site. Having entered the Republic today, find the contrast noticeable between south and republic. Again, thanks for your offer


----------



## Gretchibald

No problem. After the Giants Causeway I am guessing that you will want to drive the famous Antrim Coast Rd (A2) which culminates in Larne.. one of the few places in the North that comes close to the scenery you witnessed down South .If you need to stay nr larne Carnfunnock Country park is the best, most secure, cleanest , modern ,private ,site around. ( wife says shower block is best anywhere).
www.larne.gov.uk/template1.asp?pid=634&area=6&parent.


----------



## centrefire

hi jennifer 
hope you spent loads of money as the state is bankrupt and we could do with a bit of a bail out. Glad you enjoyed our country tell your friends.


----------



## chrisgog

Hi, We are looking for a stay for 1 night only between Wexford and Londonderry in May. Everything else is booked so with a 7 metre motorhome we would like some advice. Prefer not to be going down narrow lanes as wary of scratches and bumps  
Satnav is directing us via Dublin to travel north. Any other routes?

thanks
chris


----------



## Stanner

Jennifer said:


> Having entered the Republic today, find the contrast noticeable between south and republic.


The south IS the Republic or it was when I visited.

Psst - I wouldn't refer to the north as the "republic" too often , well not in certain areas anyway. :?

You might cause an incident. :wink:


----------



## erneboy

Sound advice from Stanner. Stick to North and South and remember that Donegal, though furthest north is part of The South.


----------



## philoaks

> Psst - I wouldn't refer to the north as the "republic" too often , well not in certain areas anyway.


I think she may have got away with it, she posted that 2 years ago :lol: :lol:


----------



## dhutchy

I have worked with many and have lot's of Irish friends.Many of the mates of my age that i have are from Irish parents, it is a place where me and Sue really want to visit .Her aunty is from Waterford.


----------



## Stanner

> Psst - I wouldn't refer to the north as the "republic" too often , well not in certain areas anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she may have got away with it, she posted that 2 years ago :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

But has she been back since? :wink:

They have long memories............... :roll:


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi Chrisgog,

If you look at a route planner for Ireland you will notice that most arterial roads radiate in all directions from Dublin.

You can certainly plan alternative routes but they will be likely to be a little narrower, slightly more bumpy and will take longer.

Depends on how much time you have and you give the impression that you are on a schedule. 

You don't say what time of the day you are travelling so it is a little difficult to recommend sites with out both factors in place.

Davy


----------



## Jean-Luc

chrisgog said:


> Hi, We are looking for a stay for 1 night only between Wexford and Londonderry in May. Everything else is booked so with a 7 metre motorhome we would like some advice. Prefer not to be going down narrow lanes as wary of scratches and bumps
> Satnav is directing us via Dublin to travel north. Any other routes?
> 
> thanks
> chris


What's the rush, why not follow in the footsteps of HRH and Prince Philip and spend some time in the best part of Ireland Queen and Prince Philip visiting The Rock of Cashel and The English Market in Cork 

And Shhhhhhhh, it's best to refer to it as Derry in the South  :wink:


----------



## chrisgog

Thanks jean-luc and davy. Options are still wide open at moment. We would aim to arrive at a site from midday - 2pm on the saturday and leave midday on the sunday to travel north. We want just the one night in a nice place with the chance to have a look around on the saturday afternoon then. Chris


----------



## Jean-Luc

chrisgog said:


> Thanks jean-luc and davy. Options are still wide open at moment. We would aim to arrive at a site from midday - 2pm on the saturday and leave midday on the sunday to travel north. We want just the one night in a nice place with the chance to have a look around on the saturday afternoon then. Chris


Why not consider staying HERE, it's about half way and there is a bus from outside the gate into the city.

It's best to pick a pitch beyond the toilet/shower block as traffic noise can be quite intrusive closer to the entrance.


----------



## Gretchibald

Probably most of us Irish people are thinking what a pity you are traveling nearly the whole length of Ireland but missing what most would consider the most scenic parts.
Given your itinerary I think Jean -Luc is right , at least you'll get to see Dublin.


----------



## chrisgog

I agree. We are travelling too quickly . We are booked into the national motorcaravanners rally but visiting distant relatives first. If doing it again I would explore more so we will have to do it next time . Can someone tell us how much the tolls would be for our van travelling cork to dublin then dublin to londonderry. We have a 7.3m van under 3m high. Thanks for advice so far. Chris


----------



## chrisgog

I agree. We are travelling too quickly . We are booked into the national motorcaravanners rally but visiting distant relatives first. If doing it again I would explore more so we will have to do it next time . Can someone tell us how much the tolls would be for our van travelling cork to dublin then dublin to londonderry. We have a 7.3m van under 3m high. Thanks for advice so far. Chris


----------



## dghr272

See here for toll details. www.nra.ie/tolling-information/toll-charges/

Your MH is charged at the car rate, remember it's Euro, all but the M50 are paid at the plaza on the road, the M50 must be paid online.

None of the motorways in Northern Ireland have toll charges.

Agree that Camac Valley is a good stop just off the Naas Road.

Terry


----------



## Gretchibald

Terry[/quote] None of the motorways in Northern Ireland have toll charges.

Yes that's true , both of them.


----------



## dghr272

Gretchibald, you really need to get out a bit more  ..... M1, M2, M3, M5, M12 & M22. 

Not a lot of road miles but designated motorway roads on maps (blink and you could miss them Lol)


----------



## Gretchibald

Absolutely statistically and geographically correct.

( p.s. nice English people, he's only trying to confuse you there's really only one and a half )


----------



## chrisgog

Thanks everyone. I have just booked Camac Valley as easy accesss and there are not many sites available between Cork and Dublin. Prices are reasonable too.

Obviously we will be using the tolls now so I will have to look into the M50 toll and wether I need to use it or not.

Looking forward to visiting and meeting our Irish hosts and we have plans to return again (if ferry prices allow  )

Chris


----------



## Gretchibald

You will definately want to use the M50, only 3euro, no having to stop to pay- signs on it frequently showing you how to pay - dead easy on line. Just make sure you pay before 8pm the following day to avoid penalty charge.


----------

